# Google your name



## shady_inc (Sep 23, 2007)

Just enter your full name in quotes on google and hit search.find out how famous you {or atleast your namesakes} are!!

I am a well-established doc. in NZ!!!


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 23, 2007)

google recommends me to see "shawshank redemption" so i had to watch it,a superb movie..though my website comes on the second page of google results for my name


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 23, 2007)

Searching 'subbu' turns up my blog, subbzzz/djsubbu turns up my forum-ing


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 23, 2007)

I get 2,960 search results from my user name "ravi_9793"


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 23, 2007)

try out *googlism.com and search your name there. It lists wht 'Google thinks of you' .Amazingly cool.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 23, 2007)

there is only one Vyasram out there and some 3000 results


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2007)

Goobimama has 9200 results 
Milind Alvares has 397


----------



## cyberzook (Sep 24, 2007)

661 results for my full name.
My namesakes are prof in Calcutta University and former IAF pilot.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Results  of about *547 for praka123
*and my real name(full name) returns [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Results  of about *426*.
obviously all are regarding Linux and Open Source mainly
so this googirl is spying me!
[/SIZE]


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush - 836 results (With my website right on top. Yay!)
Aayush Arya - 1,580 results


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 24, 2007)

> Results 1 - 10 of about 286,000


 for my real name.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> for my real name.


And whats your real name?Is it Pappu?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope you guys realise that having more search results to your credit on Google is not exactly a good thing?


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I hope you guys realise that having more search results to your credit on Google is not exactly a good thing?



y really? y at all?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

@arya
why so?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I hope you guys realise that having more search results to your credit on Google is not exactly a good thing?


Lozzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, it is easier to track you. You have lesser privacy.

An example: I know that software piracy is not taken very seriously in India but what if the Government one day decides that they are going to punish software pirates. Well, all they would have to do is search for your name and there would be a blog post by you, right on the first page of Google, advocating piracy and giving a detailed account of all the stuff you've downloaded thus far. Makes the job a tad easier for them, don't you think?

Putting your name on Google's search results is a very easy job. All you have to do is sign up on public forums with your name and the number of search results will keep piling up. But the point is, do you want that to happen?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, it is easier to track you. You have lesser privacy.
> 
> An example: I know that software piracy is not taken very seriously in India but what if the Government one day decides that they are going to punish software pirates. Well, all they would have to do is search for your name and there would be a blog post by you, right on the first page of Google, advocating piracy and giving a detailed account of all the stuff you've downloaded thus far. Makes the job a tad easier for them, don't you think?
> 
> Putting your name on Google's search results is a very easy job. All you have to do is sign up on public forums with your name and the number of search results will keep piling up. But the point is, do you want that to happen?


well that applies to only section of people!
not me
i am towards anti-piracy in software


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, it is easier to track you. You have lesser privacy.


you need to take care when you are online.And what if anyone traces me..I am not selling any xxx stuff. Lozzzz



> An example: I know that software piracy is not taken very seriously in India but what if the Government one day decides that they are going to punish software pirates. Well, all they would have to do is search for your name and there would be a blog post by you, right on the first page of Google, advocating piracy and giving a detailed account of all the stuff you've downloaded thus far. Makes the job a tad easier for them, don't you think?


This is never gonna happen.Even people in US do piracy, and download software from torrents and other P2P.If you care so much,than hide your identity while doing any cyber crime.And I don't use any pirated software...And for this reason only I am not able to use vista . But for sure I will use vista one day.I am saving some money every month......I may buy little earlier if I earn something from my hosting company..or Microsoft give me another trail DVD.



> Putting your name on Google's search results is a very easy job. All you have to do is sign up on public forums with your name and the number of search results will keep piling up. But the point is, do you want that to happen?


This is not as easy as you are thinking. SEO is tough job....and even some people charge for SEO.getting your name is not enough.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2007)

Shee shee aayush. Talking about Piracy as if we actually 'indulge' in it...


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 24, 2007)

with my complete name Amogh Desai i get 970 results
1st 8 results directly relate to my profiles on esnips,namedatabase.com,foruming,etc...
& desai_amogh gives 24 results .. & all of them direcly relate to me...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

For Gigacore: 9,560
For Santhosh: 541,000


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^I think u shud try ur full name in "*"


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

^ My Full Name is Santhosh. S

       1,890,000 Counts 

LOL i'm famous


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

santhoshae...Santhoshamayitha?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 24, 2007)

Its just Santhosh. S 

not just like Prakashi


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^ok :d


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 24, 2007)

fun2sh yields only 1450 results out of which most are mine profiles on various forums n sites 
my name results in it is 1860000 results and i m a professor in IIT madras


----------



## azzu (Sep 24, 2007)

for my name 959,000 results 1 tends to famous indian designer Azeem khan


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2007)

324,000 for blackpearl.
68 for "real name", none of them are me


----------



## aryayush (Sep 24, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> This is not as easy as you are thinking. SEO is tough job....and even some people charge for SEO.getting your name is not enough.


Actually, it is an easy job. A damn easy one. At least for me. I can make websites appear on the first page on Google, all by myself and for free. I know some people pay to get this done, but I am not one of them. 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Shee shee aayush. Talking about Piracy as if we actually 'indulge' in it...


Oh no, not at all. Now why would you think that!


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Sep 24, 2007)

I googled, and found my  name Rajesh R Naik on 1st page at 3rd link. Cool....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

though offtopic: the south indian race- google "Bangalore vs Chennai"
I never knew that cities compete!heh!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 24, 2007)

got 1,020 results for my alias


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2007)

513 results for mine


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 24, 2007)

okie.. i hv many 2/3 so, results for

real name(complete  ) - 66 most of them related to me
nav11aug - 529 all mine obviously
NOLFXceptMe - 391 all mine agn


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Actually, it is an easy job. A damn easy one. At least for me. I can make websites appear on the first page on Google, all by myself and for free. I know some people pay to get this done, but I am not one of them.


Typing complete url of website , and than finding on first page is not called SEO.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

am a superstar... !
akshay


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Typing complete url of website , and than finding on first page is not called SEO.


I am not a naive person. I know what SEO is and I wasn't using my first post as an example. 

It is just my opinion that SEO is extremely easy. You opinion may differ. Some people even find searching for something specific on Google very difficult. It varies from person to person - some people have difficulty getting inside a car, others can open it up and fix it if it breaks without breaking any sweat.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 25, 2007)

SEO is easy in a sense. But it takes a lot of patience and tweaking..


----------



## preshit.net (Sep 25, 2007)

A search for my name gets my site as the first result and my blog as the second


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I am not a naive person. I know what SEO is and I wasn't using my first post as an example.
> 
> It is just my opinion that SEO is extremely easy.


you may be expert in SEO.



> You opinion may differ. Some people even find searching for something specific on Google very difficult. It varies from person to person - some people have difficulty getting inside a car, others can open it up and fix it if it breaks without breaking any sweat.


yaa...you may be extra brilliant.We average people puts hours to get good page rank , backlinks , and traffic through search engine.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh, you have to put in hours. I don't deny that. What I am saying is that just because it is time-consuming does not mean it is difficult.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 25, 2007)

Completely agree with Ravi this time...Aryayush are u sure 
@Aryayush
you are saying SEO is "xtremely easy"...ok
How many websites you have..
I am just asking dont take it otherwise

I dont find seo that easy in any form


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

I have only one website now, which I don't really want to be SEOed because it is just a little personal blog. I've, however, had a public forum in the past that had over twelve thousand members, most of which came from the Google search results page. It used to appear as the third-fourth (and sometimes seventh) result when you searched for the phrase "harry potter online forum". And I hadn't spent a single dime on any SEO.

I am soon going to have another website (and by soon, I mean, maybe in a year or two because Milind is never going to get his act together) and I am sure (or at least hope that) it will also soon be on the first page of Google results.

Basically, all you have to do is throw the name everywhere you can without making it sound like spam. I don't know about you, but I find that to be quite an easy job.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I've, however, had a public forum in the past that had over twelve thousand members, most of which came from the Google search results page. It used to appear as the third-fourth (and sometimes seventh) result when you searched for the phrase "harry potter online forum". And I hadn't spent a single dime on any SEO.


you mean to say that..you haven't done anything..and your site was listed on first page of Google.Amazing !!!!!!!!!

Between can I know the url of that forum.you must not have deleted that forum, 20K members...wow



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Basically, all you have to do is throw the name everywhere you can without making it sound like spam. I don't know about you, but I find that to be quite an easy job.


please give us also some easy tips to make this work easy. Hope you will  guide me .


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 25, 2007)

@ Aryayush
i ve the same thoughts as yours 8 months ago before i started blogging 
This is all i can say 
On internet everything that appears to be easy isn't easy the way we think of ,it needs experience and much more patience to learn abt SEO and how google functions...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 25, 2007)

I am unique in the world. Ha ha. talk about seo 
9 results
*www.google.co.in/search?q="Jeba+Si...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
"Jeba Singh Emmanuel"


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> you mean to say that..you haven't done anything..and your site was listed on first page of Google.Amazing !!!!!!!!!


I advertised it like crazy, but for free.



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Between can I know the url of that forum.you must not have deleted that forum, 20K members...wow


It had around 12K members, not 20K. And yes, I deleted it. The fun of running it wore off after about two years so I did not renew the domain name and told the members to stop visiting the board. It was languishing by that time anyway. BTW, 12K members = about 200 active members. 
The URL was *www.twwnetwork.com/.



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> please give us also some easy tips to make this work easy. Hope you will  guide me .


Are you serious, or just mocking me? 
Tips? Umm... well, sign onto a lot of public forums, post the domain name and a little description whenever and wherever possible. The key is to avoid spamming. Submit your site to search engines, have a good and relevant list of metadata, use pinging services, search for your site on Google in various ways and then click through to it. I just use these common sense tricks and it works for me. 

For example: I made little effort to optimise my blog for Google but when you search for "Aayush Arya", "Penned Thoughts" or "aryayush", it is right there on the first page. (Umm...I hope I am not sounding like a show-off! )


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 25, 2007)

no one is popular then me: 1,890,000 Counts


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 25, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I advertised it like crazy, but for free.
> 
> It had around 12K members, not 20K. And yes, I deleted it. The fun of running it wore off after about two years so I did not renew the domain name and told the members to stop visiting the board. It was languishing by that time anyway. BTW, 12K members = about 200 active members.
> The URL was *www.twwnetwork.com/.


you deleted forum (12k members, 200 active members)only because you were not getting fun from the forum. Even you cud have sold the forum for $2k-$3k  or may be more.....(may be because you dont want to earn money).

Than why didn't you give the forum to some1 else.



> Are you serious, or just mocking me?
> Tips? Umm... well, sign onto a lot of public forums, post the domain name and a little description whenever and wherever possible. The key is to avoid spamming. Submit your site to search engines, have a good and relevant list of metadata, use pinging services, search for your site on Google in various ways and then click through to it. I just use these common sense tricks and it works for me..


Is this all to get on first page of Google ..and get page rank of 4-5.


Sorry dear..this all looks very easy for you..but not for me...you even ask other webmaster here on digit forum.They will share  their experience with SEO. 

*NO FURTHER ARGUING*..you won dear.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

I wasn't trying to and wasn't arguing either.

Anyway, I know we are going terribly off-topic so let's stop.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 25, 2007)

hey anyone got lesser results than me? I have no privacy.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 25, 2007)

*www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=EXq&q=Prabhat+"haldwani"&btnG=Search gets my blog at first place


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 25, 2007)

My Blog -ashwinr.com is number one in Google for:

ashwin (this was difficult and took time - had competition with Ashwin Navin (BitTorrent CEO) and some .edu pages)
ashwinr
drgrudge


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 25, 2007)

^wow man thats cool.


----------



## hailgautam (Sep 25, 2007)

For hailgautam: 



> Results 1 - 10 of about 2,120 for hailgautam. (0.25 seconds)



For Goutam Sharma





> Results 1 - 10 of about 602,000 for Goutam Sharma. (0.16 seconds)


and also asks if I am Gautam Sharma - which actually I am:



> Results 1 - 10 of about 608,000 for Gautam Sharma. (0.14 seconds)



Note: Some one changed my name from Gautam to Goutam in class 10.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> My Blog -ashwinr.com is number one in Google for:
> 
> ashwin (this was difficult and took time - had competition with Ashwin Navin (BitTorrent CEO) and some .edu pages)
> ashwinr
> drgrudge



Look at this. 

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/3918/ashwinzm4.gif


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 25, 2007)

well there were a lot of Abhishek Dwivedi....i got MY name on da 3rd line as a post on thinkdigit......ma website is still missing....


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Look at this.
> 
> *img103.imageshack.us/img103/3918/ashwinzm4.gif


Offtopic: Why don't you have that ClearType thing turned on?


----------



## utsav (Sep 25, 2007)

when i search my name Utsav i get lots of things like food festival,diwali,utsav sarees ,star utsav etc


----------



## arunks (Sep 25, 2007)

England government has honoured me by placing a district name as "arun"

Google and see..

Say congrats to me for my achievement


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Why don't you have that ClearType thing turned on?



You mean the blurred fonts? No it isn't because of ClearType. It's the compressed GIF that is causing the blurring. The actual fonts are fine.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 26, 2007)

Nothing is blurred. The fonts are looking weak and broken. Quite ugly.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 26, 2007)

^^ Ok. Turned ClearType on.

Hmm... not bad.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 26, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Look at this.
> 
> *img103.imageshack.us/img103/3918/ashwinzm4.gif



Check this: 
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/940/untitled2iz7.th.jpg


I did that at Google USA (google.com). In Google India, it's 2nd result on the first page.

My blog and the WP blog both in the first page. Only that my present blog is number one for the 'ashwin' at Google (USA).


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 26, 2007)

1 - 10 of about 1,550 for nucleuskore. (0.24 seconds)
Man it sure kills privacy, check out my results


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Check this:
> *img241.imageshack.us/img241/940/untitled2iz7.th.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



I know your blog is the first result Google returns. I saw that. You don't have to show me proof, I believe you. But "Who the hell is Ashwin? a few results below caught my eye. I know that's not you.

BTW, youv'e got a nice blog.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 26, 2007)

^^ 
Thanks.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 27, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> I know your blog is the first result Google returns. I saw that. You don't have to show me proof, I believe you. But "Who the hell is Ashwin? a few results below caught my eye. I know that's not you.
> 
> BTW, youv'e got a nice blog.


 
see this 

*ashwinr.wordpress.com/i-have-moved/


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 27, 2007)

well my footprint on the web shows on the third page with my real name and the second on my screen name.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 27, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> see this
> 
> *ashwinr.wordpress.com/i-have-moved/



Oh!! you are the same guy!!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah...  

It's good to see 2 results in page one for my name.  Now let's see if I get number 1 & 2 for that name...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 28, 2007)

i can't figure out which name to use
btw i got 5,510,000 for melvin
30,500 for melwyn
18,000 for ratedrsuperstar

so i beat u gigacore atleast 3 times more.wow famous b4 becoming famous i think i should buyout my domain name b4 it skyrockets to millions after a decade i.e, after i take over steve jobs or his daughter lol


----------



## google_host (Sep 30, 2007)

985 results for my name..

hmmmm... that's cool..........


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 10, 2007)

I am first surgeon of the world.
Got over 75,400  results for sushruta


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 10, 2007)

Try searching for your forum name!!


----------



## ilugd (Oct 10, 2007)

Results 1 - 10 of about 26,800 for ilugd

 I share my id with the acronym of india linux user group - delhi


----------

